# How often do you use the links in the footer?



## Jason Svoboda

Title says it all, but how often do you use the links in the footer? Please vote and give any feedback.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

What is the difference between a header and footer??


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> What is the difference between a header and footer??



I'm glad I'm not your shoe salesman...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> What is the difference between a header and footer??



A header is just the top of the webpage and a footer is the bottom.


----------



## bluestreak

Boda... have this discussion at work and with clients often enough. Even if there is little 'heat" on these links they do have some SEO value. Not as much as a few years ago, but still measurable. I started putting Social Media feeds down - Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, etc. there and have seen some bumps.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> Boda... have this discussion at work and with clients often enough. Even if there is little 'heat" on these links they do have some SEO value. Not as much as a few years ago, but still measurable. I started putting Social Media feeds down - Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, etc. there and have seen some bumps.



I'm not really worried about that, they were just duplicated in some cases. We had the standalone links page that had a lot of the same links on it but that page went the way of the dodo when I had to remove vBAdvanced as it is what allowed for custom pages within vBulletin. I'm pretty sure I've got custom pages sorted coding them by hand so if I put the dedicated links page back up, I had planned on truncating some of them from the footer area. Obviously that will also (albeit marginally) help with page load time/speed as there won't be as much HTML to render.

We may be stuck with vBulletin longer than I had anticipated because Xenforo's roadmap is up in the air with the troubles that most forums are experiencing.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> A header is just the top of the webpage and a footer is the bottom.



Oh so the head is the top and the foot is the bottom?? 


Got it. Thanks so much.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Oh so the head is the top and the foot is the bottom??
> 
> Got it. Thanks so much.



Were you needing something more specific? If so, the links in question are where it says ESSENTIAL INDIANA STATE, ESSENTIAL MVC, etc.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

So I looked through the Google analytic data on the old link page and pretty much the only ever clicked on was other team's forums -- like 93% of the clicks. Since that was the case, I scrapped the separate page and just put the opposing team forums in the footer for quick access. 

Also added some additional ISU links of interest.


----------



## BrokerZ

I fear change.


----------



## bluestreak

Jason Svoboda said:


> So I looked through the Google analytic data on the old link page and pretty much the only ever clicked on was other team's forums -- like 93% of the clicks. Since that was the case, I scrapped the separate page and just put the opposing team forums in the footer for quick access.
> 
> Also added some additional ISU links of interest.



damn that's a good idea.


----------

